# دراسة الميكاترونكس في الإسكندرية



## Nemoem (29 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم
أين يمكنني دراسة الميكاترونكس في الإسكندرية ؟
وهل المعهد العالي للتكنولوجيا ( معهد رجب ) معهد معتمد لدراسة الميكاترونكس ؟ ويعطي شهادة البكالوريوس ويتم تسجيل الخريجين بنقابة المهندسين ؟
وهل يوجد قسم ميكاترونكس في أي جامعة خاصة أخرى داخل إسكندرية ؟ أو في هندسة اسكندرية هل يتواجد هذا القسم ؟


----------



## Nemoem (30 أغسطس 2011)

أرجو الرد ، هل يتم تدريس قسم ميكاترونكس في هندسة اسكندرية


----------



## thunderspeed (31 أغسطس 2011)

يوجد فى هندسة الاسكندرية قسم الهندسة الكهروميكانيكية و ليس الميكاترونيكس و هما يختلفان من حيث الدراسة
و بصراحة حتى ان قررت دخول الكهروميكانيكية فأنا أنصحك بدخول قسم ميكانيكا بجامعة الاسكندرية لكثير من الاسباب يمكننى توضيحها اذا اردت


----------



## Nemoem (31 أغسطس 2011)

ياريت حضرتك توضح الأسباب دي
وإيه الاختلاف بين كهروميكانيكا وميكاترونكس ؟ وأنا سمعت إن كهروميكانيكا قسم خاص


----------



## Nemoem (3 سبتمبر 2011)

للرفع


----------

